

Show HN: Optimized Landing Pages as a Service - Adams472
http://pages.gotranspose.com

======
billyhoffman
I read the whole page twice, but having trouble understanding exactly what
"personalization" or "optimization" it does, beyond scraping the referrer for
the search terms. I can imagine adding some "Hello [Country]" or "Get the most
of our [browser]" style find-replace, but don't most people do that already?

What, specifically, do you do?

~~~
Adams472
Hi Billy - thanks for the question. We'll review your landing page and make
sure it's personalized to get the most conversions. If someone is coming in
from Google or another paid search campaign, we'll make sure your landing page
specifically mentions their search keyword so that the visitor knows you can
solve their problem. This is really important, and most landing pages are
missing this. (This also helps you rank higher in Google.)

We can also personalize your page based on geolocation. For example, you can
show different products or offers if a visitor is located in San Francisco vs
Toronto.

Another example is if a user is visitor on a mobile device, you'll want to
show a phone number at the top of the landing page so they can easily call
you.

Hope that helps - thanks!

------
Adams472
Hi HN - We posted our app Transpose (gotranspose.com) a few weeks ago. We
ended up getting a lot of feedback and requests around helping people with
their landing pages, so we built this new service.

Would love to get feedback and thoughts - especially if you have landing
pages. Thanks!

------
spdustin
Just to clarify, you only capture the search keywords used when landing from a
paid ad, correct? Not from organic results?

~~~
Adams472
Yep - that's correct! Organic is no longer available due to Google's https
switch.

------
bopf
Very interesting service. Does the personalization only work with Google or
other traffic sources as well?

~~~
Adams472
Thanks! The personalization can work with any traffic source. Email
newsletters and Facebook ad campaigns are other examples.

